# ohai



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

Name: Doomguy
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Species: Human
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 180

Appearance:
- Hair: Brown
- Markings: Various scars.
- Eye color: Brown
- Other features: Claded in green armor with a full-cover tan helmet.
Behavior and Personality: Kill first, grab keys, ask questions later. Whatever Doomguy has set his mind to, you better get out of his way. He is hellbent on doing.

Don't hurt Daisy.

Skills: Gun nut and first aid kit expert. 
Weaknesses: Solo'in beast.

Likes: Guns, bigger guns, and the biggest guns of them all.
Dislikes: Demons.

History: One day some officer started mouthing off to Doomguy. So he bitch slapped the butt fuck out of him and got sent to Mars for being so damn awesome. Out of no where, while working for the Union Aerospace Corporation on the moons of mars, these ugly ass rejects from Earth started throwing fireballs at him and getting jealous. It didn't take him long to figure out his buddies pussy'd out and died; so he kicked some major demon ass through hell and strided into a random teleporter thinking he could finally beat a real woman with his hands. The moment before he could load himself, he noticed the woman was furry.

Hell on Earth 2.

---
I have  high and tight hair cut.
I like guns.
Demons are stupid.
Berserk packs make me tired.

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Green bullet proof vest. It is always in style.
Picture: My vacation.






Goal: Eradicate demons.
Profession: Killing demons.
Personal quote: Annihilate the demons.
Theme song: The demon is dead.

Favorite food: Stimpack.
Favorite drink: Health vials.
Favorite location: Phobos and Deimos.
Favorite weather: Space facility.
Favorite color: Red.

Least liked food: Rockets.
Least liked drink: Acid pits.
Least liked location: Surface of Mars.
Least liked weather: Hell.

Favorite person: Daisy.
Least liked person: Cyberdemon.
Friends: None.
Relations: None (the one night stand with the imp doesn't count). 
Enemies: Demons.
Significant other: Daisy.
Orientation: Rage.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

You know what makes me rage? THAT SMG IS _NOT _IN THE DAMN GAME!


----------



## Bando (Apr 14, 2010)

He can kick the fandom's ass any day. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know what makes me rage? THAT SMG  IS _NOT _IN THE DAMN GAME!



It is the future though! Here, ultra steroids make chainguns wieldable with one hand! :3

JOIN ME AND I WILL PERSONALLY GET YOU ONE!



Bando37 said:


> He can kick the fandom's ass any day. :V



Sure can. 

Just don't telefrag him. iddqd doesn't work against that.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 23, 2010)

Name: Duke Nukem
Age: 30
Sex: Male
Species: Human
Height: 6'4"
Weight: 240 pounds of twisted steel and sex appeal.

Appearance:
- Hair: Blonde.
- Markings: Diggin' the muscles aren't yeah?
- Eye color: Blue.
- Other features: Jeans, tank top, and ammo belt. Oh yeah.
Behavior and Personality: Sleep with enslaved babes and unloading into Earth evading aliens. I've got balls of steel.

I am an equal opportunity ass-kicker.

Skills: Space pilot, sex God, and author of the autobiograpy, "Why I'm So  Great."
Weaknesses: Hail to the King, baby.

History: While time traveling back in time to have a threesome in the Playboy Mansion, some ugly aliens couldn't resist how sexy I was and shot down my ride. Little did they know LA was my town, and didn't realize I am always in the mood to kick ass. Venturing on I noticed these alien skanks were jealous and taking all the women for themselves. I promptly told them to blow it out their ass before boning everyone of them to death. No way I am gonna let you take our chicks...and live.

So then this tough guy wants a piece of me from space. I've always said, I am an equal opportunity ass-kicker. After shoving lead up his ass, I let him know that he was a good inspiration for birth control for being the ugly son of a bitch that he was.

...but they couldn't let it go. So I went to their leader and told him his ass is grass...and I got the weed whacker.
That's when I noticed more chicks were disappearing. Apparently they needed a Queen and I needed to kick ass and chew bubble gum, but I was all out of gum.
After having my Playboy orgy in the White House, I got my ride and traveled back into the future. But something was wrong...these people were furry.

...My name is Duke Nukem - and I'm coming to get the rest of you alien  bastards!

---
I have  high and tight hair cut.
I like guns.
Aliens are stupid.
All woman are mine.

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Jeans, tank top, and steel.
Picture: My vacation.





Goal: Eradicate alien.
Profession: Woman orgasmic unit.
Personal quote: I'm not gonna fight you, I'm gonna kick your ass. My gun is bigger than yours.
Theme song: Here.

Favorite food: Woman.
Favorite drink: Cat.
Favorite location: LA.
Favorite weather: Earth.
Favorite color: Red.

Least liked food: Alien tentacles.
Least liked drink: Alien liquid.
Least liked location: Space
Least liked weather: Vacuum of space.

Favorite person: Women.
Least liked person: Alien Battle Lord.
Friends: None.
Relations: Everyone's father in the future.
Enemies: Aliens.
Significant other: Children of the future.
Orientation: Rage.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

He is holding 2 non-existant guns arg.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> He is holding 2 non-existant guns arg.



Hail to the King, baby!

I'm from the future!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Sure.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sure.



Jealous.


----------

